Ask HN: Best coding related YouTube channels? - baron816
======
rpeden
I'm a fan of Bisqwit:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/Bisqwit](https://www.youtube.com/user/Bisqwit)

Mostly because he does fun things that are outside of the kind of programming
I usually do, so it helps me broaden my horizons a bit.

One of my favourites is the video where he sets out to make a basic 3D game
engine in C, but starts by prototyping it in Basic:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQYsFshbkYw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQYsFshbkYw)

